

Kayak Raises $196 Million, Buys Rival SideStep - terpua
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/12/20/breaking-kayak-raises-196-million-buys-rival-sidestep/

======
downer
Now I shall pretend to be completely ignorant on another thread, talking about
Steve Jobs.

